# Bianchi "Snake"



## jerome friar (Jun 25, 2006)

Hi,

I'm new to this forum. I recently purchased a Bianchi and would like some history on this bike from those of you who know Bianchi's. My bike is a Bianchi "Snake" which was bought ten years ago in Italy and shipped back to the US. It is a fuschia color, all components are Shimano and original. The markings on the bike are as follows:

Top Tube- "Snake", silver logo in longhand

Down Tube- Bianchi, in silver logo, also at the top of the down tube is a small square decal which says ANCMA Productorre Italiano Associato 1211556 

Seat Tube- Has 2 logos which say 18 speed Habitat and 2 which say Carbon Steel Bianchi Tubing

Front Fork- Decal says Carbon Steel Bianchi Fork

Rear Seat Stay- Logo says Oversize Structure System

Any help on the history will be appreciated. Thanks...

Jerome


----------



## lancerracer (Nov 22, 2004)

pics?


----------



## jerome friar (Jun 25, 2006)

I'll try and get some pix in the coming days...

Thanks...


----------

